# Butt Board substitutes?



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I was looking into these things called butt boards, and was wondering if you could just use a regular strip of OSB? I know that it would negate the 'inset' seam idea, but it would make it a lot easier when the framer does a crap job and the studs don't align correctly. 
Would it make the seam weak? This would make ceiling work a lot easier!
Thanks!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

What is wrong with just using butt boards? I have used strips of OSB with a cardboard shim spray glued along either edge. But the labor makes it just as expensive as a butt board.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

endo_alley said:


> What is wrong with just using butt boards? I have used strips of OSB with a cardboard shim spray glued along either edge. But the labor makes it just as expensive as a butt board.


I was just curious because I don't have a local retailer for butt boards. so the cardboard solution would work great for me, thanks! do you know if they also work for ceilings? I would think they would sag a bit, but I don't know :/


----------



## Antwon93 (Jan 22, 2021)

endo_alley said:


> What is wrong with just using butt boards? I have used strips of OSB with a cardboard shim spray glued along either edge. But the labor makes it just as expensive as a butt board.


CARDBOARD? I m mew to drywall but I m pretty sure my boss would slap me if he seen me putting cardboard for backing we usually use 2x4 strips of wood strips of ply wood along as they don't crack anything that is going let you put all the screws in your butt joint(6"apart on every butt joint) and give it a sturdy feel maybe you could use cardboard on the ceiling but I won't use it on the walls where peoples hands or feet could hit the wall


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nothing wrong with using cardboard on the edges., On top of OSB or plywood. It's just there to create a bevel that's all. I did actually end up using a very thin sheet of veneer cut into strips to use on sides of OSB and it created a nice bevel in my own type of butt board. I had an air compressor staple gun that I used to attach it and yes it did take some time, but since I do a lot of these sheetrock projects, I was able to make about 60 of them so I have them on hand for other jobs.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Stephen0220 said:


> I was just curious because I don't have a local retailer for butt boards. so the cardboard solution would work great for me, thanks! do you know if they also work for ceilings? I would think they would sag a bit, but I don't know :/


Ive used 1/2" osb with long spacers stapled to edges it works ok, you probably want to make them in advance and carry with you


----------



## Pete Torrent (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm following this discussion, and appreciate the tips you guys can offer to a newbie!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Stephen0220 said:


> I was just curious because I don't have a local retailer for butt boards. so the cardboard solution would work great for me, thanks! do you know if they also work for ceilings? I would think they would sag a bit, but I don't know :/


Id just make some if you do lots of hanging, i use buttboards work great,


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

I cut 9" strips of 1/2" osb and staple one or two drywall shims( depends on cardboard thickness) on each edge. to create the taper. Works great. I'm not sure I would do this if osb is $50 per sheet.


----------

